# An elf duo



## Merrymary (Dec 16, 2012)

Have made 3 of these cute elves since buying the Rainebo pattern on Ravelry last month.
Lots of fun to knit. My granddaughter owns first one. One of these will go to my grandson and the other will stay here. Have made changes with each one...... longer scarves with tassles, addition of buttons and shoelace outlines on boots. Fun to make but time to knit something other than toys.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love love them


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Merrymary-Those are ADORABLE!!!!!!!! Well done and beautifully knit!! Denise


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

How adorable they are.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

They are nice, love their cute ears.????


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Well darn! Double post. Sorry!! Denise


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

So cute


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

they are so cute


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job on them both!


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

These little elves are adorable. Things like the addition of buttons, laces, and bells on the boots make them even cutier. God job!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I have this pattern and must try it. Will make great knitting for next Christmas. I also have her Monkey pattern...she writes excellent patterns!!!


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

They are so cute ......hope to do these during the year for next Christmas ????


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

they are adorable, you did a great job

thanks for posting and sharing with us


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

They are both wonderful! I love the addition of the scarves and buttons. They are just too cute!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so cute. :sm24:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love them!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

They are so cute.....


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I love these elves!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Super cute. I am working on two myself.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Double-cuteness goin' on here, for sure! Love your additions! Wonderful to see how creative knitters get with my patterns! So well done! :sm24:


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

So cute, lovely work.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

These are so cute! I like the details you added.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are wonderful!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Love them


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely, they really look at home in the snow.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

So so cute????????????????????????????


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

They're wonderful! I'm hoping to make one for my expected grand-baby's first Christmas this year.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Darling elves! Love your embellishments! They'll be well loved!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Very cute.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Soooooo cute, great job!

Fiona ????????????


----------



## munchkin (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow...just so cute. Where did you get the pattern? Would love to make them for next year...


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, so cute and such great detail.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a great job you did on them!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable elves. Nice additions to personalize.


----------



## Merrymary (Dec 16, 2012)

Bought pattern Christmas Elf from Rainebo Designs via Ravelry website. Check out her other patterns. All very cute.


----------



## Merrymary (Dec 16, 2012)

munchkin said:


> Wow...just so cute. Where did you get the pattern? Would love to make them for next year...


I bought pattern "Christmas Elves" by Rainebo Designs via Ravelry website. Check out her other patterns.... they're all super adorable!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Darn it! Rainbos' site should come with a warning! Do not visit unless you are very, very strong willed, or can afford to buy every cute pattern there! Wow! These patterns are fantastic and I know from comments made by others the patterns are user friendly.


----------



## Merrymary (Dec 16, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> Darn it! Rainbos' site should come with a warning! Do not visit unless you are very, very strong willed, or can afford to buy every cute pattern there! Wow! These patterns are fantastic and I know from comments made by others the patterns are user friendly.


 :sm01: I agree. Going to make the reclining snowman as grandchildren gifts for next Christmas. Nothing against Alan Dart patterns, but these pattern instructions are much better and assembly is less fiddly and easier!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute and cheerful.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

They look just perfect sitting in the snow. LOVE them!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I have this pattern and must try it. Will make great knitting for next Christmas. I also have her Monkey pattern...she writes excellent patterns!!!


These are beyond adorable - I think I'll have to give them a try. They make me smile and giggle. :sm24:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You did a great job on them.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I just bought the pattern for the Elf and also her Snowman also so cute. I hope mine come out as nice as yours, I like the way you made each one a little different. good job-nanad


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

They are really cute!!!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Well done.
I made 2 last year, also in the reverse colours.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-elf-9/people
The Snowman 'was' next on my list, but will have to wait, as my new pattern book came today and I want to make some other Christmas goodies


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Yup! you are definitely in Alberta..snow.. Love Lorraine's pattern and your work is wonderful. hugs xo wendy


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

I am making one for my daughter and the mouse. They are adorable!


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

They are absolutely gorgeous, love their ears. ????


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Aaah they're gorgeous


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

These guys are so cute! You have done a terrific job on them!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Both of them are adorable. Nice job knitting.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are darling. Love the adaptations!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

they are so cute.


----------



## Merrymary (Dec 16, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> Yup! you are definitely in Alberta..snow.. Love Lorraine's pattern and your work is wonderful. hugs xo wendy


Hey, not complaining. Not much so far compared to the east. Winter gives us a rest from gardening and more time for knitting ????


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Just loves these little elves, beautiful work !!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

omg just precious


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Adorable....


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

They are darling! And posed so nice for the photo shoot! I struggled with a shelf elf last month, but these are actually something to play with, and to cuddle! I have that pattern in my to-do list. Now I'll have to move it up higher in priority. Thanks for sharing it. Oh, and then your grandkids know that Grandma has one just like theirs, and the siblings or cousins both have one.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable and a great photo outside in the snow


----------



## cgage (Jul 13, 2013)

❤ the elfs


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Aww - how cute!!


----------



## cathylynnj (May 15, 2014)

Really nice. I've never tried stuffed toys or animals but this makes me want to try my hand.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Adorable!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Your elves are ADORABLE!! Love the colors.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Those are adorable


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Great colour choices, so cute.


----------



## jefferson (Oct 24, 2019)

Can I get the elf pattern


----------



## Merrymary (Dec 16, 2012)

The pattern can be purchased on the Alan Dart website. He also has patterns for gnomes that I have made..... even cuter than the elves.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

They are ADORABLE!


----------



## LeonaMartin (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi. How do I go about getting a copy of the pattern of your elves of a snow bench? I love them, they are so adorable?
[email protected]patico.ca


----------

